# Ready for birds!!! Finished pictures.



## slipperyd12 (Nov 7, 2007)

I am ready for my birds. Put the wire floor down and wired for lights. Used screen on the top and put the perches in. Now to decide what birds to get.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It turned out great! 
It's very professional looking. I'm sure your birds will love it!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Looks great but snakes and rodents might be able to get through that floor. Shouldn't be any bigger than 1/4 inch. Better you know now than walk in on a tragedy. I know from experience.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

*Ready!!!!!*

Looking good. I am envious, I am almost at the stage where I can start looking for birds also. Again, your loft looks GREAT. Good luck with your birds.

George


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

My vote is for you to either get racing homers... alot of people have them and they would be good for someone new to the sport... or if you want a different breed get old german owls... very sturdy... alittle more work though. Looks good... but you do either need to put down 1/4" wire or put down a second layer of your current wire and just make sure that they don't line up! =)


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I also vote for racing homers. They're fun to have even if you don't want to get into racing them. It's nice to be able to take them off and let them go...knowing they're going to come back (unless something awful happens, but we try not to think about that). Actually, when I first saw those pics, I assumed you were getting homers. I also thought about the predator/pest thing. You definately don't want to risk getting a snake or rat in there...the results can get pretty ugly!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Your coop is lovely. 

Snakes, rats and raccoons are all predators, and living in Florida I know they exist as we have seen snakes and rats, they especially love to come around when they smell eggs and babies, and believe me I have seen and heard of horrible tragedies with my friend's coop. PLEASE change out the wire for some heavy gage 1/4 inch hardware cloth, the light weight is easy for raccoons to manipulate. IF you have any other openings that are larger then a 1/4 inch, close them. 

You should have a seperate area for the breeding boxes, where the birds can breed. They are all of one mind and they need their own stress free area for raising their young. They should access to food all day, and not have to compete for food with the racers.


----------



## slipperyd12 (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi All
My floor is 1/2 x 1, but under the perches is 1 x 1 . I have looked at a loft or two that used the 1/4 mesh and the dropping really pile up. To me it looks like if I used 1/4 I might as well use plywood and keep it scraped. Here where I live the humidity is really high. One loff I looked at had this 1 x 1 under the perches and it seem to work great. As far a snake and rodents. I have a chicken house with eggs and chicks and so far no problems I have had them for about a year. I am in the middle of fields and have only seen one snake in the last 10 yrs. Now as far as mice I don't think you can build something they won't eventually find their way in. I have looked at pigeons that are homers.
I really want to try the white release birds. One gentleman near me has sone beautiful white birds he got from New Mexico last year but he has not flown any of the young ones. He also has some white racers that he raced last season. I may get a mixture of the two. I want to get three or four pair.The ones he got from New Mexico, all the young have been solid white really beautiful birds. The white racers have produced some all white and some, I think they call them grizzle color.


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Well from someone that scrapes "a few"  plywood pigeon lofts twice a day, that it is just part of being a pigeon person. If I can be just really "to the point" it sounds like you are willing to risk your pigeons just so you dont have to clean floors twice a day...


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Your loft is simply beautiful. You did a great job. I won't get into the floor thing as others have already done so. Your birds should be very happy in such deluxe accommodations.

Margaret


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

The loft is so very nice. I know you're looking forward to getting your pigeons.

Not beating a dead horse, but yes, please go with either wood flooring or the 1/4 inch hardware cloth.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Wow, you've really done a wonderful job! I'm very envious.  Whichever pigeons you decide on will be quite lucky. Would it be easier to run some 1/4" wire from the sides at the bottom and into the ground a foot or so? Then you could cut a little door into it to rake under when droppings have piled up. That way you can keep the floor as it is and still have the necessary protection of smaller wire around the edges so nothing can get under the loft and up into it. Can't wait to see the birds when they realize they have a little palace to live in.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I hate to be the one to bring these things up, but living in Florida, has completely opened up my eyes to the predators we have and more.

Also, please make sure to have an emergency shelter or be able to remove and transport your birds safely in case of hurricane coming in the area. This became quite a necessity during the storms of 2004. 

I have a plywood floor about two feet off the ground and I like it, and keep it dry after scraping with floor dressing. We have really had no problems with humidity affecting the floor. 

As far as snakes go, I have seen them crawl sideways up my coop wall.....and I have heard of them eating eggs whole, and heard of them eating hatchlings and constricting and killing big babies, they show no mercy. Chickens may be able to defend themselves against snakes, pigeons do not. 

I am not trying to put a damper on your fun, just giving you a warning, the same warning I am happy to say I received that saved my babies.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

absolutely beautiful loft, job well done, I still believe in a solid wood floor but that's just me, in my mind that would make your loft perfect!  

P.S. I have been designing my loft here in Florida and have made many changes, the one change I made is deciding to make the foundation more permanent by using 4x4 into the ground just because of weather concerns (hurricanes) instead of building on blocks!


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

You've done a great job on your loft.  

My birds reside in an indoor aviary so I've never experienced any predator problems. However, I have read some pretty horrific & _heartbreaking_ stories about predators getting into areas that weren't properly secured.  

*Please*, seriously consider taking heed to the advice that has been presented.  

Wishing you all the luck in the world on your new venture. 
Do keep us posted & by all means post pictures of your birds as you acquire them.  

Cindy


----------



## tasos296 (Dec 29, 2007)

*coop*

Very nice setup.What kind of pigeons are you inerested in


----------

